# Getting Ready for ICD-10



## Jacoder (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I thought I would ask what y'all are doing to get ready for the big change coming in 2013. Right now it seems so far away, but I realize I need to start preparing for the ICD-10 now. Is everyone taking advantage of the personal implementation chart the AAPC has provided?

Let me know what your thoughts are on this. Thanks!

Jennifer


----------

